

Ask HN: Anybody selling their side project? - WilhelmJ

Hi,
I've been looking around on flippa etc to see whether any real web app is for sale. My reason for buying is just to experiment with various things related to running a site, do lot of trial-error and gain some confidence before being able to eventually launch my own. Unfortunately, the results you find there are sickening if you want a genuine web app that does something.<p>I know lot of people on HN own several webapps. Wondering if anybody willing to sell something? I tried to find a proper marketplace unlike flippa (i.e. without scammers) but couldn't, hence the post.
======
WilhelmJ
I just want to clarify something here, I am not an idea guy or a business guy.
I am a hacker but my specialties are systems programming in C/C++ and I am
learning web dev on the side when I get time, but haven't gone that much far.
The reason for this post was partially to motivate me as well, since its great
motivator once you get something going.

------
entropyneur
Why not just launch your own small one? What you'll want to know the most is
how to get from zero to something and buying an established site won't teach
you that.

It took me just a day to implement <http://notsharingmy.info/> and I've
learned a real lot from it (and still learning).

------
mrkmcknz
Build one yourself, or partner with someone who will build it for you.

That will give you so much more satisfaction and will also give you all the
practical trial and error testing you need!

------
mapster
Curious what you mean by "experiment with various things related to running a
site". Do you mean getting traction and paying customers, or setting up a
server?

------
easymovet
I have several systems that I'd sell but they are not doing big revenue.
Oneworldcollege.com and servercyde.com (maybe)

------
dre_lesa
or partner with me,am desperately looking for a funding partner.though I am
probably not in a location you would like.

